# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  IMPOSSIBLE DE METTRE UNE PHOTO

## ginette

Je n'arrive plus à mettre de photo pourtant je l'ai tjrs fait............. ::

----------


## P'tite souris

Par quel biais tu passes ? Un serveur extérieur ou celui de rescue ? 

Tu essaies de poster une photo sur quel sujet ?

----------


## ginette

pour la rubrique bazard, j'ouvre le sujet, je vais dans "insérer une image", je la selectionne depuis mon ordi et là rien.............

----------


## P'tite souris

Tu as réussi à choisir ton fichier ? 
C'est quand que ça coince ? 

As tu essayer en passant par un hébergeur extérieur comme http://imageshack.us/ ?

----------


## ginette

rhoooooooooooo trop compliquer pour moi!!!!!!!!!!! j'suis une vraie buse moi :: 

lorsue j'ai choisi la photo à partir de mon ordi avant je faisais copier mais là la page est blanche, je ne peux rien faire..............sur le message je fais click droit pour copier mais je ne peux pas le faire................

----------


## P'tite souris

essaie de l'héberger sur le lien que je t'ai mis. 

Tu as juste à cliquer sur browse pour choisir l'image dans ton ordi, puis "héberger maintenant" 

ca te donnera un lien que tu pourras copier ici pour avoir ton image d'héberger.

----------


## ginette

http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/401/sdc13107t.jpg

comme ça?

----------


## pouic pouic

je suis dans la meme position que Ginette impossible de mettre des photos sur certains posts d'adoption de chien pourtant je n'ai jamais eu de soucis auparavant ??? je vais essayer le lien donné ce dessus mais moi non plus pas tres tres forte en informatique

----------


## P'tite souris

C'est ça ginette. 

Si tu veux qu'on voit ta photo, il faut aller dans "inserer une image", choisir l'onglet "depuis une url" et copier le lien dedans. Tout simplement.

----------


## ginette

et pour la mettre en plus grand?.......... ::

----------


## P'tite souris

Faut l'héberger en plus grand au départ

Tu as un petit menu déroulant juste au dessus du bouton "héberger maintenant" 

Fait des essai avec une taille plus grande.

----------


## ginette

j'ai mis la taille plus grande.....................la plus plus grande et l'image reste tjrs aussi petite...................j'suis nulle ::

----------


## P'tite souris

C'est que ton image est peut être petite à la base.

----------


## ginette

ben elle est comme je prends mes photos d'habitude, et puis je l'ai mis sur lemauvaiscoin et les photos sont belles, grandes, normales quoi... mais là elles sont toutes petites j'ai essayé avec la même que dans mon annonce et elle est petite aussi en passant par ton lien mais surlemauvaiscoin elle est normale..............

----------


## Chenille

Va sur http://www.casimages.com/, parcourir, ton fichier, valider puis tu cliques sur l'image jusqu'à ce que tu ne puisses plus, et là tu copies l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse et tu la mets ici avec [img] avant et [/img] après, ça ira ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ta signature n'est pas bonne non plus, il faut que tu copies ça:



```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/merlin-chaton-rigolo-tigre-blanc-ataxique-27-handicats-55324/][IMG]http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/204/merlinh.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```



 :Smile:

----------


## ginette

oki merci.................j'ai encore un p'tit soucis pour mettre la photo directement car là c'est le lien................. :: 


et comment fait-on pour enlever les images attachées dans un post?

----------


## ginette

ça y est j'ai pigéééééééé ::  merci de votre patience!!!

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour,

Il y a aussi cet hébergeur 
http://www.hostingpics.net/

----------


## nura

pareil pour moi  impossible d'insérer une image  il ne se  passe rien

tant pis je passerai par un autre hébergeur

----------


## OBELIX2806

J'ai du changer d'ordi et suis maintenant sous Windows 8 . Je ne sais i c'est cela mais lorsque je veux "insérer une image " ma page devient blanche avec juste l'encadré , je clique sur parcourir, sélectionne l'image sur mon ordi et rien ne se passe !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Algo

Il faudrait essayer avec un autre navigateur voir si le problème n'est qu'avec celui que vous utilisez actuellement

----------


## OBELIX2806

Y en a t il un que vous me conseillé ?
Et désolée de cette question sotte : mais comment changer de navigateur ?

----------


## Algo

Perso je conseille le navigateur Google Chrome..

Un navigateur est le logiciel qui vous sert à aller sur internet. Actuellement pour aller sur RESCUE vous ouvrez je suppose Internet Explorer ou Mozilla Firefox.
Pour changer de navigateur il faut donc aller installer un autre navigateur, et l'utiliser à la place de l'ancien pour aller sur internet. Le principe est le même pour tous, seul l'interface change un peu.
Pour installer un autre navigateur une petite recherche sur internet avec les mots clés "Google Chrome" vous amèneront sur la bonne page pour télécharger le logiciel et l'installer.

Je conseille Google Chrome mais vous pouvez en utiliser d'autres (tant que ce n'est pas internet explorer  :Big Grin: )

----------


## OBELIX2806

Pourtant mon ordi est tout neuf et la version d'internet explorer récente 
mais merci je vais le faire

----------


## Pialof

Merci beaucoup pour les conseils, je peux à nouveau insérer des photos en passant par un hébergeur

----------


## OBELIX2806

MERCI je suis passée sur GOOGLE CHROME .et cela marche  ::

----------


## Tchangou

Moi aussi j'avais abandonné de mettre des photos depuis que je suis sur Windows 8, ce ne me réussissait pas, même via un hébergeur. Comme je ne suis pas douée, je m'étais résignée. Maintenant, je viens de passer par Google Chrome, et, miracle, même sans hébergeur, cela passe. Un grand merci pour l'aide.

----------


## catoune 13

Pour "si ça coince momentanément" et si vous consultez d'autres forums :

charger la photo sur un autre forum et faire un copié/collé sur rescue

ça ne résout pas tout mais ça évite de s'énerver...  ::

----------


## pouetpouet

Bonjour depuis quelques jours, impossible d'écrire un message en une fos, leslettres sont mangés, je ne peux plus effacer avec touche et la roulante à drite neremonte plus le post.Imposible aussi de mettre photo or je le fais deuis tot l temps;

----------


## P'tite souris

Avez vous vider le cache de votre navigateur ?

----------


## pouetpouet

je poserai la question à mon mari car je ne comprends pas lol

----------


## Algo

> Avez vous vider le cache de votre navigateur ?





> Il faudrait essayer avec un autre navigateur voir si le problème n'est qu'avec celui que vous utilisez actuellement





> Lorsque vous écrivez un message vous pouvez essayer de cliquer sur le bouton a/A en haut à gauche (voir cette image) ce qui va désactiver une partie des fonctionnalités de l'éditeur mais corrigera peut être le problème.


Des éléments de réponses déjà donnés de nombreuses fois. Je ferme le sujet qui est en train de tourner en fourre tout. Je vais créer un post it

----------

